# Firefox "vägrar"  intigrera sig

## Empress

Hejsan.

Installerade gtk-engines-qt på datorn för att få samma stil på hela min desktop ja då även på dessa GTK-program...  Det fungerar underbart bra förutom med Firefox. Startar jag Firefox så  ser den fortfande tråkig ut.  För att det skall funka i Firefox så måste jag ha Firefox öppen sedan så får jag logga ut från hela KDE-Sessionen och logga in igen för att få Firefox att ta till sig min KDE-Stil. Skulle jag stänga ned Firefox , av en eller annan anledning, ja då får jag "börja om" igen från början igen.

Till saken hör att detär Firefox-bin för jag kör med AMD64. Men jag själv har svårt att tänka mig att det skulle ha med saken att göra.

Är  det någon som vet vad det kan bero på. 

Jag har följt denna lilla guide  HOWTO Integrate Firefox with KDE. Ändå funkar det inte helt på "rätt sätt".

----------

## Sachankara

Tja, Firefox renderar alla "pseudowidgets" mot samma renderingsgränssnitt som Gecko kör mot. Därför kommer det aldrig integrera särskilt bra, oavsätt GTK eller QT. Jag rekommenderar att du kör Konqueror i stället om det är viktigt.

Lite offtopic så att säga, men var har du fått bilden på din avatar ifrån?  :Wink: 

----------

